# MY Gutters Nails Are Loose



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

The other day I noticed the nails in my gutters are coming loose. I do have a 32’ extension ladder and I could go by Lowes or Home Depot and picking up some gutter screws. Since, I have quite a few gutters that need to be repaired, I am just wondering if should I pay someone to do this or should I do it myself?

Is there anything special that I need to know about?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

JRMN said:


> The other day I noticed the nails in my gutters are coming loose. I do have a 32’ extension ladder and I could go by Lowes or Home Depot and picking up some gutter screws. Since, I have quite a few gutters that need to be repaired, I am just wondering if should I pay someone to do this or should I do it myself?
> 
> Is there anything special that I need to know about?


More than half the people who fall 32' survive, but many wish they hadn't. You'll hit the ground at 30 MPH, about the speed of a fast punch.

I'd get a safety harness, and get an assistant.

Harness or not, I just turned down a job similar to this. Too much risk for too little money.


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Yoyizit, my roof isn't that high up. I should have just said I had a ladder. I'm more concerned with messing my roof up.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

If you feel and can be safe on a ladder, I recommend screws.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

If I were to come out and do this for you, even for one man, a half a day, and a truck, I would have to charge you minimum $750.00. Probably looking more DIY from this point of view.


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Aaron, I think I will do it myself. I am not going to try to replace every nail, maybe just the ones on every end and one or two in the middle. And from then on out, replace them as needed.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I suggest checking the condition of your fascia board before starting to reattach the gutter. The existing fascia may be starting to rot and that may be why the spikes are loose.

If the fascia board is in satisfactory condition, then I recommend using gutter screws rather than spikes. The screws cost a little more and take a little longer to install, but they tend to stay in better than spikes.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Gutter screws cost about $1 each...at Lowe's.

They come in a 10 pack, and includes the torx bit.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

You may not even need the $1 screws, depending on what type of hangar you have. Can you snap a pic and post it?


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry no picture, but from the looks of things it's just nailed into the fascia board. Yesterday I was able to replace a few nails on the back gutters. I have to get back up there because my hand drill died on me. Good thing I did because at least a few nails were gone.

I also want to replace a few nails on the front of my house, but it's not going to be as easy because I don’t have enough room to work with. The gutters are at the corner of my house where the garage and steps meet. I tried getting at it from the top of my roof but the pitch is to steep.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

While you're at it check that the gutters slope 1" in 10' using a line and level. You may have to relocate 2/3rds of the spikes for this to happen.
When you're done, pour some water in one end and watch what happens to it, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

IF the nails hit the rafter ends, AND there's little or no rot, you might be able to replace the missing nails with LONGER screws that will get a better bite to the rafter ends. When I do my new gutters, I will absolutely use screws to mount them, as I read too many times about nails failing...

DM


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> IF the nails hit the rafter ends


And even if you hit them, it's end grain. The nail has to go cross grain for gripping power.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Too true.... but I said....



DangerMouse said:


> replace the missing nails with longer __SCREWS__ that will get a better bite to the rafter ends.


Personally, I could never figure out the whole "spiking into a 3/4" piece of pine fascia and expecting it to hold water/snow/ice weight!" I suppose it's a bit better if the spikes hit the rafter ends, but.... still. I'll either be screwing mine up there, or perhaps looking into other means of hanging them that are available now.

DM


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> While you're at it check that the gutters slope 1" in 10' using a line and level.


Yikes - that would run off of the fascia on many houses if the fascia was indeed truly level. Usually, the fascia is out of level in the opposite direction of where you want the gutter to drain. 1/4" per foot is about the max necessary and that's seldom obtainable in real world conditions.


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

@Yoyizit - I didn't measure , but I did notice my gutters slope towards the spouts.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

seeyou said:


> Yikes - that would run off of the fascia on many houses if the fascia was indeed truly level. Usually, the fascia is out of level in the opposite direction of where you want the gutter to drain. 1/4" per foot is about the max necessary and that's seldom obtainable in real world conditions.


1/4" per foot is 10/4" per 10', 2-1/2" per 10'.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> 1/4" per foot is 10/4" per 10', 2-1/2" per 10'.


OOPS - I meant 1/8" per foot and was reading your post as 1" per foot. Pretty much missed the boat on that one all the way around. Ignore me. Carry on.


----------

